# Camp Cactus- Florida is Weird.



## tobepxt (Jun 18, 2014)

so everyone was freaking out about the anti-homeless spikes in london,uk recently... get this 

in pensacola came across a slightly wooded field behind a shopping center. looked like a perfect place to set up camp for the night. only its covered in cactus..... its a big flatened retail plot of land with for sale signs where im convinced they cleared it and then covered it in cactus... maybe its wild? but its just the plots owned by the company on the signs and its the entire plots... 
spent 45 mins crossing the field at night and then clearing a spot big enough for a small tent. i say its an anti homeless tactic... or of course maybe just some weird random luck. anyway.. 

Florida is weird.






pic unrelated but i always like including recent images from my travels in my threads.


----------



## Doobie_D (Jul 11, 2014)

Those opuntia species cacti grow really fast and the conditions in FL are perfect for them. I don't.think they purposely planted them to deter homeless folks.


----------



## tobepxt (Jul 11, 2014)

Doobie_D said:


> Those opuntia species cacti grow really fast and the conditions in FL are perfect for them. I don't.think they purposely planted them to deter homeless folks.


shhhh... its more fun to believe.


----------

